# Tiny lip hairs growing in towards his mouth?



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this would be a grooming question. Micky has these very annoying hairs along his lips that grow in towards his mouth, so that he is constantly licking them. Like he's eating hair all the time. They are not long hairs, not even an inch long. So its not like I can tie them back or anything. It's almost like I need to shave his whole face really close just to get rid of these little hairs. I've tried cutting them, but they are so close to his face, that its a bit scary. I'm thinking of asking his groomer about them. Has anyone else had this experience? They are just so irritating to both of us. He even paws at his face sometimes because he gets so tired of licking at them. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your groomer should be trimming those (if you mean hair on the upper lip). Those grow (albeit slower) just like the other face hair and need trimming sometimes. I
trim Cosy's when I trim up her body coat. I simply use baby scissors (blunt tip) and cut straight across so they aren't in her mouth.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont know if micky goes to a groomer of if you groom him yourself but i have the same problem with the hairs around bellas lips. Shes never been to a groomer (maltese arent very popular here in the UK and i havent been able to find a good groomer who had groomed maltese or really knew what they were doing so i do them myself) but you should be able to just trim the hairs yourself quite easily. I use tiny nail scissors as i found the dog grooming ones i have a bit big for that area


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I also use the baby scissors and just cut across...Chloe stays much stiller than Summer.


----------

